# Howwe do it in tucson



## johnnyblazedesings (Feb 2, 2016)

KNockdown


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Is that pic of you johnnyblaze?
Welcome.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Cool. But what exactly are you doing?


----------



## johnnyblazedesings (Feb 2, 2016)

Yes it is me we textureing im knocking down 16 ft high wall


----------

